# Speaker Impedance Setting



## JR5280 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am making my initial setup which will be a 5.1 layout. My 2 front and the center speakers are 8 ohms, the 2 surrounds are 4 ohms and the zone 2 stereo speakers are 6 ohms. The only setting choices on the receiver are 8 ohms and 6 ohms. Which should I use?

Should I consider buying new surrounds and stereos to make all speakers 8 ohms?

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

8 ohm setting should be the safest. Your 4ohm speakers may cause your AVR to run a little hot, but just check it with your hand some time when it's running hard and see if you feel that it's overly warm. As it's your surrounds that are rated 4, they won't be running very hard for too long.


----------



## JR5280 (Jan 13, 2011)

Marshall,
Thanks once again for your help and advice. You and the forum have been extremely helpful.
Best regards,
JR5280


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

